# Leopard gecko incubation methods?



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have any specific methods, cause i'm stuck at the moment


Thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

Is the garden perlite the same thing?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

aceboidz said:


> Is the garden perlite the same thing?


if you use garden perlite then make sure it hasn't got any chemicals such as fertilser/pesticide in it


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

just got some perlite and I love the stuff, just mixed it with water ratio 0.8 and its great


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

perlite is inert, theres no nasties in it.

its weird how it still feels dry when you`ve added the water tho.


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> perlite is inert, theres no nasties in it.
> 
> its weird how it still feels dry when you`ve added the water tho.


I thought that too but I absolutly love it cos I was using vermiculite but then switched to perlite, my eggs were dented because of humidity, when i put them into the perlite using ableys ratio they have been saved, love it


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear your eggs are looking better!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

jools said:


> Glad to hear your eggs are looking better!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont forget to post pics when they`ve hatched

:2thumb:


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

I know that im supposed to be hopeful but I cant help it, " If they hatch "

lol


----------

